# Grizzly G0704 - Power Feed



## tkollen (Jun 25, 2013)

I have just received my G0704 and  I want to use the machine manually during a learning/practicing period before starting a CNC  conversion. My first projects include installation of low cost DRO's  and a x-axis power feed. I think the power feed supplied by Grizzly  looks very bulky in comparison to the hang down type Servo-type power  feeds for Bridgeport and similar. I would like to get advise from anyone  who has successfully adapted such a power feed for the G0704.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 25, 2013)

The servo type power feeds won't clear the stand and you would lose alot of travel


 The grizzly that goes with it does not look bad installed plus it exstends the table lingth.


----------



## bmw rider (Jun 26, 2013)

Busy Bee now carries the same power feed for their version of that mill the CX601. I just installed one on mine yesterday. As noted, it's not so bad installed and will make a nice tool tray. I had been considering adapting or building one too, but the price and simplicity of this one made the decision pretty straight forward for me. The final kick in the pants was a job I was doing a couple days ago that had me cranking the table back and forth over more than half of its travel range.


----------

